# How to confirmed Apple I-cloud has backup your info. ?



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

How to confirmed Apple I-cloud has backuped your info. ?


It just say it finish backing up, but it doesn't tell you what has it backed up ?

Can you check what data you have backup or not ?


Otherwise if anything happened to I-pad 2, you might not have backed up what you thought you backed up. Like when you make an upgrade to IOS 5.01.

Thanks.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I guess one really doesn't know what it has backed up and if it has really has backed up.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

See here for details: iCloud: Backup and restore overview


> What is backed up
> 
> You get unlimited free storage for:
> 
> ...


----------

